# made my dog gun shy? Help



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

Just got a new pup (yellow lab). Hes almost 8 weeks old. Couple of days ago i was messing around in the basement and had the pup with me. Without thinking i picked up the goose call and blew a few notes. Then i remembered the dog was with me and found him cowering at the top of the stairs. Ever since then it seems like any loud noise scares him. Did i screw up big time and going to have a hard time with him being gun shy? What can i do to reverse this. Please help


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm no pro by any means, but if your pups only 8 weeks old its just getting used to the new environment. The call may have scared him but I would continue training. The more people, dogs, and new places your pup discovers, the more confident he will be. Then that initial scare shouldn't be anything to him. I would also make sure to show the pup that the loud noise of a goose call means its time to have fun.


----------

